# REQing Advice on my FIRST HT build project



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

I've been lurking around the HTS forum for a while now trying to gather information before I ask a stupid question. However, I'm afraid it's inevitable!:scratch:

I have a great TV, and what I think is a really nice receiver (a Yamaha RX-V661).

Here is my project:

I have inherited an *OLD* LP/stereo from my grandmother. It is a piece of Ethan Allen furniture which I have removed all of the original speaker components and want to retrofit with some new woofers.:bigsmile:

I found a nice website (http://usspeaker.com/) that sells standalone woofers, tweeters, etc. The problem is that I don't know which features make the woofer a good woofer. Should I also consider getting a woofer and tweeter? Please advise.

I have attached an image of the speaker holes. I can use one or all of those as they will be hidden behind some mesh covering when it's all said and done.

Also, I read on one website that it is preferable to have center&sub speakers be from the same "group" and all of the rest be from the same group." Can anyone verify this? If I'm buying seperate speakers for just the front left&right speakers should I buy similar speakers for the surround speakers?

I know someone will ask about $$$ I am willing to spend when giving advice. SSOOO...the ABSOLUTE max would be $1000 for a full 5.1 minus the sub...so i guess that is just a "5",

If any of that is unclear I will clarify upon request.


----------



## sflamedic (Jun 1, 2007)

If home audio is anything like car audio then speakers require a certain airspace to get the correct sound that perform. You may want to look into if your retro fit will be sufficient enough.

p.s. i have no clue if this is the same with diy speakers in home audio but just a thought.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

sflamedic said:


> If home audio is anything like car audio then speakers require a certain airspace to get the correct sound that perform. You may want to look into if your retro fit will be sufficient enough.
> 
> p.s. i have no clue if this is the same with diy speakers in home audio but just a thought.


sflamedic is totally correct -- each driver has a set of parameters that dictate what volume the enclosure should have. You can stick whatever driver you want in the holes you've designated, but chances are you won't get what you're looking for. Sorry, it's kind of a bummer, but it is what it is.

Also, just for future reference, or if you want to go ahead and just give it a whirl, here are three websites that offer stand alone drivers as well:

Zalytron
Madisound
Parts Express
I think these places are more likely to give you more/better options.

Good luck.

JCD


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

Could anyone please expand on what is meant by "airspace"? There is a TON of room within the enclosure.


----------



## sflamedic (Jun 1, 2007)

Airspace is that each speaker requires a specific amount of "room" for the right sound. Too much or too little room will affect the sound of the speaker.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

You'll also have to deal with crossovers, which is most likely more problematic than the airspace issues. Unless you really, really want to use that cabinet, I might suggest that you just buy some manufactured speakers.

The SVS stuff is nice, and the Infinity Primus stuff is available at a great price if you poke around in the Shack Shopping Mall at the top of this page. I think you can get 5.0 for under $1k for either of those, and they'll sound great. There's other stuff out there as well. 

To answer your other questions -- it's terribly advisable to match the center, left and right speakers at a minimum. Effects that cross that frontal space should sound seamless if all drivers have the same voicing. Surrounds should also be matched if possible. I currently don't have matching surrounds, and it doesn't bother me too much, but I'm always on the lookout for the matching rears for my system. When I find them, I will get them.

When buying a sub, it's not really that important for it to match the brand of you speakers. The reason is that you're not really dealing with such directional information, and it's somewhat easy to integrate the sub with the rest of your speakers. A lot of people around here use SVS, HSU, Velodyne, etc. subs with "other" manufacturer's speakers. Another lot of us use a variety of DIY subs (box, IB, LLT, etc.) to great effect with whatever mains we are using. You should have relatively little concern about mixing subs and mains from different manufacturers as long as the sub is of sufficient quality.


----------

